# bike names



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

I decided to personalize my Kona with a name. Anyone else name their rides?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I call my Kona, "Kona".  Actually, mine has so many names (Hei Hei, King Kahuna) plastered all over it, I'm thinking about removing some of them. But, no, I haven't named any of my bikes other than what they are labeled.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I do not have names for all of the bikes but some do:

A
Blue Pig
Blue Footed Booby
Petit Basque
Clown Wheels
Road Monkey
Retard


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

"$#@%#% Bike!" Is a frequent one....



Seriously though, I name my bass guitars and all my boats have had names....but really never a bike. It is always "My Schwinn LeTour", "My Rainier" or whatever the model is called. Well, except for my current Rincon. That one frequently is called "The ill - tempered, Zebra striped bike"....


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

No.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

ProfGumby said:


> "$#@%#% Bike!" Is a frequent one....
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I name my bass guitars and all my boats have had names....but really never a bike. It is always "My Schwinn LeTour", "My Rainier" or whatever the model is called. Well, except for my current Rincon. That one frequently is called "The ill - tempered, Zebra striped bike"....


I have always named my bikes something embarrassing like "Schwinn Le Tour". It keeps them humble.


----------



## Durango65 (May 8, 2006)

My bike is called "The Octagon". 

My front wheel is James Westfall and rear wheel is Dr. Kenneth Noisewater. If you righteous trails play your cards right, you might just get to meet the whole gang.


----------



## yosarian9 (Sep 21, 2012)

The bike I ride most often has a name,
There are two bikes in my garage that I havent ridden in years and they dont have names.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I call my bike a piece of sh*t 
when it breaks down. Does that
count?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Durango65 said:


> My bike is called "The Octagon".
> 
> My front wheel is James Westfall and rear wheel is Dr. Kenneth Noisewater. If you righteous trails play your cards right, you might just get to meet the whole gang.


Call it "Dorothy Mantooth"


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

I name my bikes after dragons. My HT is Ancalagon, the commuter is Viserion. The planned FS acquisition will be named Balerion.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't named my bike yet. We are still getting to know each other. 


Right now I call it broken.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

All my upgrades have added weight. "Exxon Valdeez"


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Monocog = Monolog (due to its weight)
Superfly = Stupify
Vive LeRoy = LeeRoy (as in Bruce Leeroy)


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a buddy that used to name his motorcycles. Annoyed the **** out of me.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My rig has a custom headset top cap that has my user name on it. 

But I commonly refer to my bike as "my other, other woman". My first "other woman" is my truck.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My silver FS 29er is War Machine. 
My fatty is Steve after my buddy that weighs about 350.


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

My bikes:

Christine
Paragon Djinn
Voodoo Papa Shango
Biancha Celeste
Old School


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Red :










mudhen


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

My bike has many names. The most frequently used are... 
Gary (Guess why )
My precioussssss...
Heavy cow. (usually on ascends)
Worthless piece of cr*p. (when something breaks)

There are other names but they aren't that common.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

I've owned maybe dozens of bikes, but my current bike, a Yeti SB-66 carbon, is the first one I've named, and it's called "Socks" which is short for "Tube Socks and Super Glue". My new DH bike (which is currently being built) shall be dubbed "Teh Bruiser" I think, as that seems like a suitable moniker AND it'll be a matte black and ano blue color scheme.


----------



## RckyMtnRider (Sep 12, 2012)

My HT trek is chachacha...don't ask...mary-jane suggested it ;-)

My Fuji road bike doesn't have a name yet...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Usually bit*h or " get up bit*h of whatever I'm pedaling. Currently my 1x1 goes by rock crusher. It is wearing 26x3.0 gazoloddis (sp).


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Not just no but hell no


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

EPINAROKEBRO

Epic Gnar Stoke Bro....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah sure, red bike, blue bike, orange bike, purple bike

Going to have a problem next week when my 2nd orange bike arrives. Never thought about that until just now.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is my bike's name.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

DavyRay said:


> I have always named my bikes something embarrassing like "Schwinn Le Tour". It keeps them humble.


Love it! :thumbsup:

But my roadie is a 2010 Schwinn LeTour with a set of upgraded rims and hubs...so...


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

My Kona has a couple names: if just a quick reference, it's just "the Kona"; in conversation, it's "Dead Sexay". (Oh -- when I'm talking TO it, it's "Baby"....)


----------



## elroyj (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been calling the purple ano Yelli Screamy I just got in the mail Purple Nurple...


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I named mine "satan"...it's a dark bike...so the name kinda fit...and I like to recall when the church lady says it: Satan?..and then it echoes.

that is why satan rules...I was talking about the bike ..not my allegiance to the dark overlord of the underworld....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

As a new rider and a Christian, I cannot in good conscience post the names that my bike has gone by over the last month. Oh, the hurtful things we say to the ones we love...


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

lets see i think i have named them all
Theres:

Big red
The stuff
timber
the truck
the pretty penny
the skull

an the others dont have names yet


----------



## Timmon (Dec 10, 2007)

My Yeti arc is named Sadie because she is sadistic and dishes out pain. She's kinda sexy too.


----------



## blw1473 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fiona


----------



## konastu (Mar 13, 2011)

*Not black anymore*

I have two 2010 Kona Hoss mountain bikes. I hate black bikes so I decided to have both "repainted" . I found a powder coater who did an outstanding job and the color I chose for the first bike was orange and the other bike is in the shop as we speak, with a gloss white.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

ProfGumby said:


> Love it! :thumbsup:
> 
> But my roadie is a 2010 Schwinn LeTour with a set of upgraded rims and hubs...so...


Sorry, my context for a LeTour is more like 1978. They were different then. Heavy as fracking lead. Like 40 pounds. Dual brake levers, and steel frames with fillet welds everywhere, and steel cranks, steel derailleurs, etc..


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

In a lot of ways bikes are like strippers, so...

Velvet
Kandy
Harmony


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not into naming things that I will kill or will otherwise kill me.



Timmon said:


> My Yeti arc is named Sadie because she is sadistic and dishes out pain. She's kinda sexy too.


FWIW, Marquis de Sade was a dude.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

For whatever reason, I've become obsessed with calling my bike Reginald Poofter, which is a Steve Carell joke from the Office.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

My 2004 Schwinn Frontier FS is named MIDAS due to his gold paintjob.
And my Motobecane FS Elite is name *Blue Thunda* with his sexy dark Blue paint, blue platform pedals, and maybe in the future a blue saddle, handlebar grips and blue tires


----------



## 2BeerJoe (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine came with a name already, Mach5


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

2BeerJoe said:


> Mine came with a name already, Mach5


This. Although I can't resist calling mine the Supafly!


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

ehigh said:


> I'm not into naming things that I will kill or will otherwise kill me.
> 
> FWIW, Marquis de Sade was a dude.


 im glad im not the only one that LOL'd at this.

my 29er was named Brittany,

my current bike has yet to be named, takes a few weeks. But im thinking frog, cause i kinda want to jump it...


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*3 bikes' names*

I have 3 bikes:
"New mountain bike"
"Old mountain bike" AKA "son's mountain bike"
"Road bike"


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

I name my cars and motorcycles, but have never named a bicycle until my latest. I named her Anita Blake. She is a Necromancer from some trash books by Laurell K. Hamilton I used to read.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

My GT Avalanche is the Gin & Tonic AKA Master Shredder


----------



## shandani (Nov 5, 2012)

MAXI ... Such a nice name for my new bike


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

*This is Christy Alley*

Fat, but beautiful


----------



## Piratefly (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't named any of my MTBs. But when I bought my first "starter" motorcycle I named it Melanie. Melanie was everyone's "starter" girlfriend in middle school.


----------



## bazooka_beard (Aug 6, 2010)

My last bike was named Veronica, the new one is Lee Van Cleef.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I know a lady that once told me that anything that can give you so much pleasure between your legs deserves a name. While she was referring to her Harley, I figured it made sense for a mountain bike as well.

Vassago Jabberwocky......Nessie

On-One Inbred.................Daffney


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

Giant Rincon Hardtail: BMW (Black Magic Woman)
Giant Trance: T-Rex


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I call my bike "my bike". For example, if I want to go ride my bike, I say, "I'm going to ride my bike".


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

*Sorry about the profanity*

"which one is your bike?" "The one that says BAMF on it"


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

I named mine the White Rocket before everything on it fell apart the same week. I am now in the market for new wheels, a new fork, and a new headset. It's in the process of being rebuilt/reborn into the Tundra Express - so named for the nokian extremes i'm putting on my new custom wheels-green rims, green hubs, gold spokes  F*** winter.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I was raised to not name your horse. You never know when times could get tough, and you'd have to eat it. This is why I name my bikes. No matter how you cook them, you still can't eat them. 

Bill
Francine
Dogma
Bone Crusher
Angst


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

123


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I told a friend who rides ALOT that I thought about naming my commuter build. She suggested "Doppler Effect" because I'm big enough to show up on radar. Guess I better keep working on weight loss. I am having decals made though


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

My new bike has been called two things(neither time by me).

Booger bike

Borat

Ill let you people be the judge :lol:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

2005 Giant Yukon - "Jack"
2009 Ibex Ignition Super - "Bianca" (recently sold to make way for the Trance X)
2010 Misfit Dissent - "Missy" (yeah, not too original on that one)
2012 Giant Trance X 29er - "Merlin" (because he's magic)


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I work at a vinyl company, and a friend suggested we put our nicknames on our bikes. I thought it was a dumb idea, but after the first couple people saw the decals I made, we now have about 15 guys that have em...just about every ride we meet someone new, I end up making another set. A few are:
Frog Legs
Lugi
Eddie Cruz
Honey Badger
Agro Kris
Stache Gordon
Dirty Bashtard
Zippy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Ten years ago I had a Cannondale Bad Boy, at that time I was getting fatter, so the name...Fat Boy!


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

I call my bikes Johnny Cash. Both are "dressed" in black ANO.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

I call her Quorra for her color. 










and her Pamela for her big wheels.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

So a bike is a she, can not be a he? I see alot of great bike, mostly looking very macho like, not girly at all.
I just name my bike "speedy gonzales", out of cartoon character, because it is fast.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I call my bike "my bike". For example, if I want to go ride my bike, I say, "I'm going to ride my bike".


And i say " im going to take frog for a hoop".

lol


----------



## adcolgrz (Dec 7, 2012)

RobinGB said:


> And i say " im going to take frog for a hoop".
> 
> lol


hahaha for sure ! its happened..... haha


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I named my Karate Monkey Walker, primarily after Chuck Norris. But also because that's what it serves as when the time comes to go uphill.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

My bike is red, i named it "Red Rocket".


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

My wife names all our vehicles.
Cars are "BB 'cape" (Ford Escape) and "BB Soul" ( a KIA).
All our cars are named BB for some reason, and they get monogrammed when they are pinstriped.
Her bike is Reggie (it's red).
My bike is Zenny (?)
Works for me!


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a Yellow& Black Specialized...named Bumble bee and a Grey Ibex named Megatron. I kids came up with their names. Pretty sweet.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

[URL="https://







"
HUSKER


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Trixie (Fuel 9.9), Trina (Superfly Carbon Comp), and Tammy (Madone 5.2). When I posted a pic of my (then new) Fuel a friend of mine asked me what "her name was" and so it began. They all start with T because they are Treks. They are collectively referred to as the Black Fleet because...nevermind...you can figure it out.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

I usually call my bikes by their model names....with a modification:

"Coiley"
"Stabby"
"Speshy"

My Karpiel DV was given a name, though....Ursula.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Uruk-hai said:


> I usually call my bikes by their model names....with a modification:
> 
> "Coiley"
> "Stabby"
> ...


your user name is the best of all, though...:thumbsup:


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

the beast, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

My rip9 was named "Ripper" until I broke the frame. The warranty frame is now called "Powerhammer"


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My bikes and their corresponding names:

• On-One Inbred 29er (with a Lefty fork): Inbred Lefty
• 9:zero:7 fatbike: The Fatfuck
• Leader LD-510H: The Cheapster (the frame was $65, LOL!)
• Surly Big Dummy cargobike: The Land Yacht
• Santa Cruz Superlight (used to be owned/raced by Menso): The Mensocycle
• 2009 11th Anniversary Edition Surly 1x1: The One


----------

